
Reverse Engineering the TEC-06 Serial Protocol - 68c12c16
https://syonyk.blogspot.com/2018/01/reverse-engineering-tec-06-serial.html
======
chrissnell
Are there any good open source alternatives to that trial licensed serial
sniffer, but for Linux? Something that can suss out baud, parity, stop bits,
etc.?

~~~
bsder
Would sigrok do what you need? [https://sigrok.org/](https://sigrok.org/)

